# Nose rub



## roadkillkitty (Jul 26, 2006)

One of my giant orange tincs has a nose rub, where it's nose looks like it has a white mark where it lost skin or was rubbed, do i need to treat the frog or will it be okay, it seems to be eating well and fine? thanks


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

it really helps to dab a little bit of neosporin on the spot, the cream type works better than the gel I have heard, but i used the gel with success too.


----------

